# Mid-Night Snack



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Last evening, I was lookin' through a bunch of posts to get some ideas for future cooks and guess what I got?  HONGRY!! So, I fired up the RK at 10:30 and was eating an hour plus change later.



 

 

 



The Potato was cooked direct for the entire hour which made the skin pretty hard and inedible but the tater its self was great.  Corn was from a frozen 4 pack wrapped with foil after liberal coatings of butter.  Pretty simple snack but goood!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 8, 2006)

Man that looks good Joker.  Now i have to clean off my screen.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

Snack?  Where's the dinner pics?


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

Did you oil the tator skin before putting on the grill?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Man that looks good Joker.  Now i have to clean off my screen.


Dontcha just love that jolt you get when your moist tongue touches that staticized computer screen  :grin: 



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Did you oil the tator skin before putting on the grill?


No, just wash and dry.  Didn't poke it either.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

Nice snack Bill! Around here we call it dinner!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

LOL!  2nd dinner I guess...


----------



## oompappy (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> LOL!  2nd dinner I guess...



Yep, almost an early breakfast!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Reminds me of something Fred Flintstone would make when he'd wake up in the middle of the night!!  That looked great!  =D>


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oil it next time.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK ... ... ...  :-k


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooking indirect yeah, but Bill said he cooked it direct.  Had he oiled it it would have been charred worse!  Finney are you trying to ruin his tater?  Huh boy?  8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Reminds me of something Fred Flintstone would make when he'd wake up in the middle of the night!!  That looked great!  =D>


Are you making fun of me?!
<-<-<-


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

OK guys ~ Help me out here on taters.  Oil, direct, indirect.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 8, 2006)

I did baby red potatoes last night on the grill. I sliced them in half, marinaded in Rosemary Olive Oil, salt, pepper, crushed garlic and onion powder. Grilled them direct about 12 minutes per side. Came out great.


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> OK guys ~ Help me out here on taters.  Oil, direct, indirect.....


Larry has a potato head....  But you should listen to me.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help!  :grin:  :grin:  #-o


----------



## oompappy (May 8, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> OK guys ~ Help me out here on taters.  Oil, direct, indirect.....



Direct... in Foil.... Poked


----------



## Cliff H. (May 8, 2006)

I do them poked and nuked.  That is a very good looking spur of the moment snack.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Bein' a Sunday, we usually do an early breakfast and a mid to late afternoon lunch/dinner.  I was purdy dang hongry by 10:30 after lookin' at all the good lookin' grub here...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

Looks great =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  ... I'm excited that they are stocking fresh corn on the cob again in the stores up here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> OK guys ~ Help me out here on taters.  Oil, direct, indirect.....



Depends if you eat the skin or not.  If you don't eat the skin, wrap them in foil and cook direct.  If you do eat the skin, rub with oil and kosher salt and cook indirect.  Either way, no pokie.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":38cutea8]OK guys ~ Help me out here on taters.  Oil, direct, indirect.....



Depends if you eat the skin or not.  If you don't eat the skin, wrap them in foil and cook direct.  If you do eat the skin, rub with oil and kosher salt and cook indirect.  Either way, no pokie.[/quote:38cutea8]
Olive oil? What does the oil do for the tater?  Thanks Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1onk49gv][quote="The Joker":1onk49gv]OK guys ~ Help me out here on taters.  Oil, direct, indirect.....



Depends if you eat the skin or not.  If you don't eat the skin, wrap them in foil and cook direct.  If you do eat the skin, rub with oil and kosher salt and cook indirect.  Either way, no pokie.[/quote:1onk49gv]
Olive oil? What does the oil do for the tater?  Thanks Larry.[/quote:1onk49gv]

Olive oil is good for flavor, but you can use regular veggie oil too.  The oil and the salt will crisp the skin a bit and taste wonderful!  It will give the skin, kinda like the same taste and texture of "loaded tater skins", but the inside of the potatoe will still be tender and moist.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

One of my favorites is to nuke em for a few mins...just to loosen em
Slice em down, (not all the way through) every .75 inch or so. Insert a thin slice of onion and a pat of butter.
repeat, repeat, repeat ....etc
Sprinkle with S&P.
Foil. 
Cook em semidirect, turning them often.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> One of my favorites is to nuke em for a few mins...just to loosen em
> Slice em down, (not all the way through) every .75 inch or so. Insert a thin slice of onion and a pat of butter.
> repeat, repeat, repeat ....etc
> Sprinkle with S&P.
> ...


Not THAT sounds good!  =P~  Thanks again Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well maybe not to you, but it does to me!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3prwutmj]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well maybe not to you, but it does to me![/quote:3prwutmj]
 #-o   #-o You can't get me that often...
 :horse:  :bbbat:  :horse:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1recvyw6][quote="The Joker":1recvyw6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well maybe not to you, but it does to me![/quote:1recvyw6]
 #-o   #-o You can't get me that often...
 :horse:  :bbbat:  :horse:[/quote:1recvyw6]

Yeah, I know, but when I can.........


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

Bill, the oil also helps to conduct heat.  The oil transfers the heat better than air.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 9, 2006)

Here's what you do. Fork the tater about 4-5 times. Nuke it for 2 min at a time until lightly soft. Oil it down with olive oil. KOSHER salt and black pepper. Foil.  Put on the grill Indirect heat and prep your meat. Once your meat is done or whatever you are cooking, pull off the meat. Let rest and then pull the tater. It will be piping hot so cut open, slather some butter and add more kosher salt to your taste. Enjoy!


----------

